# Keeping goats warm?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

As it's getting colder i've been thinking about how to keep my ND and pygmy warm. It's their first winter and I don't want them to freeze! I have a shelter, but that will just keep them dry, not warm. I am obviously aware that they have fur, but I don't know how warm that keeps them. I've been trying to come up with some sort of sweater/blanket that will keep them warm but not make them miserable (i've put sweaters on my dog before and he just stands there with his ears down acting like he can't move :roll: ). My ND has had a collar and bandana on for months so he's used to wearing things. Jakey also has a collar and has a bandana, but Sully thinks Jakey looks better with the bandana off and is constantly removing it. :roll: I was thinking about getting fleece and securing it to their collars so that it covers their backs and hangs down their sides. I couldn't really put it around their bellies because they're boys, and yeah...it would get wet.  They're my first goats and I definitely spoil them and worry about them more than is probably needed, but I just want them to be happy. Has anyone ever tried anything like this or is it best to just let them do their thing?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I put heat lamps in the chicken pen and the goat pens. The goat pen is large enough that they can go lay under the lamps or lay away from them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a dry shelter. That's the most crucial. As someone has said, if you kneel in their bedding & your knees come up dry & you dont smell urine they will be just fine.
They grow winter coats so really dont need alot of extras from us. They'll cuddle with each other too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

As long as they don't get wet, they will be fine with just a simple, dry shelter with good bedding and their fur to keep them warm. No need to worry about coats or heat lamps or anything. You just want to make sure they have a shelter that stays dry, draft free, and that you keep clean, fresh bedding in there like straw or deep shavings. 

I have heard that coats can actually make them cooler because the fur doesn't stand up properly how it would without a coat on so it kind of has a reverse effect. I have never had issues with my goats staying warm through winter with just simple shelters and good bedding...along with plenty of feed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Coats also inhibit the growth of a good Winter coat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweaters will also "compress" their natural insulation...they need to "fluff up" their own coats in order to put an insulating layer between the guard hairs and the undercoat.

If they have a draft free shelter thats dry, they have each other to help keep warm.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My goats seem to prefer the cold. If it is not raining; they are outside. Especially the Toggs.
We had babies last November and I was just sure they were going to freeze. But I knew it could be worse for them if I overheated them so I left them in the barn. I could not help checking on them every couple of hours but each time I found them snuggled together and toasty warm.


----------

